# New, not yet a Mason.



## Gary77 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and not yet a Mason. I've been researching for a number of years before deciding to take the first steps toward seeking membership.


----------



## relapse98 (Jun 25, 2011)

Best wishes on your journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you petitioned a lodge yet?

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums...its an excellent journey you are contemplating undertaking, a life long journey...You're in good company...:thumbup1:


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome and rest assured that you are among the company of the finest men on this Earth and we will do our best to support you on this journey and will always do our best to help you out and answer any questions you may have.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Gary77 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys, it's much appreciated. Kyle, I've not petitioned a lodge yet. But I do plan to in the very near future. I've not yet actually spoken to anyone until recently who suggested joining here would be a good first step.


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good luck with the process. Believe me, becoming a Mason is a life changing event you will never forget. Keep us posted on your progress. If you have trouble finding a lodge, I'm sure there are several brothers on this forum that can point you in the right direction.

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually, that's a strong statement on your part.  It proves that this is no whim.  It also proves you aren't easily dissuaded.  Now, if you've made up your mind jump in with both feet.  This is no easy journey,  but it is well worth the labor.  You'll know you are on the right track when you find yourself constantly reassessing your positions and values. 

Enjoy your time on the boards.


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jun 26, 2011)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> You'll know you are on the right track when you find yourself constantly reassessing your positions and values.
> 
> Enjoy your time on the boards.



Very well put.

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome Gary,

      Glad to see you found the site okay! I'm certain you will find your way around just fine and the Brothers here are some of the best. If you need anything, just send me a pm and i will be happy to assist you further! Welcome to the best Masonic site on the internet! Also check out my lodges website. We have been doing some revamping but there is some good information there as well. All of which could also be found on here as well. www.springmasons1174.org

Kyle Humphries
SW
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## Gary77 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, great news. My local provincial grand lodge are having an open day this weekend. I plan to go along with the aim of finding a lodge and perhaps initiating the next steps! Thank you all for the encouraging words!

Gary.


----------

